

Show HN: My first HTML5 game - giorgosera
http://cel.im/game

======
mahesh_rm
I hold a PhD in Experimental Psychology. Your way of scamming people and
tricking them into time wasting BS, while smuggling the whole thing as low
level research is to be ethically condemned, and index of deplorable
scientific morality. Simply disgusting.

